# Scope Sale



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

FYI anybody looking for a good deal on a scope here is a little info. Bushnell has 2 scopes 100.00 off each plus you can mail a coupon in and recieve a 129.00 rian suit for the cost of shipping. They are offering the 3-9x40 Elite 4200 for $199.99 or the Elite 3200 for 219.99. in a 4-12x50mm power. My Dad bought this scope and I mounted it and was impressesd with the clearness and how easly it dial right in. 5 shots and it was right where I wanted it. I have heard the Eite4200 is suppose to be really goodglass though I have never owned one. Hopes this helps someone getting started or up grading their rig.Ole yea this is offered from Cabelas not sure if it is limited to them though.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Those prices are with the $100.00 discount. They are regularly $100.00 higher. CONFUSED Yet???


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Those are definitely awesome prices. I'll have to check it out.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

What do you need a rain suit for








Did it stop raining ?

It does sound like a good price, did you check out the optics in low light yet ?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I've heard nothing but good about both of those scopes.


----------

